# Bottle cap and can tabs



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

attach a bottle cap with a snap ring to a can tab by punching hole in cap then a hook then take another cap and punch another hole and attach to other cap with split ring and then a swivle great for bass.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Picture?


----------

